# M.A.B. Paints vs. Sherwin Williams



## Snow Man (Aug 18, 2008)

Ever since s/w took over MAB has anyone else noticed their paint has been contaminated with foreign slop like skinned paint and other spooge?

I find myself having to sand finished walls over and straining their slop. 

If this continues , I have NO PROBLEM staying completely with Benny Moore.

Warning: The topics covered on this site include activities in which there exists the potential for serious injury or death. ContractorTalk.com DOES NOT guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Always use proper safety precaution and reference reliable outside sources before attempting any construction or remodeling task!


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

The only real reason you are concerned with M. A. Bruder paints is because they are a Regional Marketing Success. Located in Ardmore. Try something else.

I do not mean this aggressively, I am just saying that a lot of the Country knows NOTHING about MAB. Certainly not available West of the Mississippi.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

We know about MAB here.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

neolitic said:


> We know about MAB here.



And what side of the Mississippi are you on?


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

The side that was happy with MAB
before the Despot contaminated us
with Behr.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

neolitic said:


> The side that was happy with MAB
> before the Despot contaminated us
> with Behr.


Behr, MAB, equal playing field!!!

MAB is NOT bad paint.........But there are many better for the $$$$$$$$. At least it used to be that way.

My point is that nearly ALL East PA contract painters promote MAB. It is contractor shiiiiit. Always has been.

Great marketing. East PA is REALLY "Local Loyal". Really!


----------



## gideond (May 17, 2007)

We took on Pratt & Lambert when SW bought out Duron and took it from us. A great deal of my P&L products (also SW owned) has junk in the buckets. It's like they are letting this stuff set for far too long in the warehouse and the acrylic keeps hardening on the lids. I'll note that I also carry Davis paint, some of which has set on my shelves far longer at times than the P&L, and the lids are clean every time I open a can. I'll forced to assume the resins P&L use are subpar. Probably SW cutting corners.


----------



## Snow Man (Aug 18, 2008)

I wouldn't put behr on my dogs house lmao


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

Have any of you guys used or heard of Murco paint? They make drywall products and have a line paint.


----------



## Jerdog44 (Mar 3, 2006)

since MAB was bought by S/W, they have gone to the crap I've always hated about S/W. Cheap materials, increasing prices. I've gone to Ben Moore for everything except trim. Graham's enamel on all trim and doors. IMO, runs circles around Impervo in durability and price.


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

Jerdog44 said:


> since MAB was bought by S/W, they have gone to the crap I've always hated about S/W. Cheap materials, increasing prices. I've gone to Ben Moore for everything except trim. Graham's enamel on all trim and doors. IMO, runs circles around Impervo in durability and price.


KWAL also has an excellent enamel called AccuPro. I have never heard of Graham's and if it runs circles around Impervo it must be a great product!

A moratorium has been set on SW for buying up flailing companies.

MAB is great for large commercial projects where cost is an issue.
For medium commercial and smaller I use SW.
Benjamin Moore is more expensive than SW at times without a noticeable difference.

I am _always_ haggling with my SW sales rep over prices.

:furious:


Anyways, SW beats MAB every time


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

Snow Man said:


> I wouldn't put behr on my dogs house lmao


I wouldn't put it on my dog.


----------



## Dmax Consulting (Jul 22, 2008)

I think that the Duron paint changed when SW bought them, too.


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

Dmax Consulting said:


> I think that the Duron paint changed when SW bought them, too.


Yeah, they didn't disappear from the face of the earth and into obscurity.

:laughing:

SW has a habit of buying out flailing paint companies for a steal.
They own nearly 4,000 different paint manufacturers around the world to date.


----------



## mr paint philly (Jun 26, 2009)

*MAB Paints/Sherwin Williams*

Attention all painters!! I am a MAB paint manager in Philadelphia, PA. I have read all your posts about issues you may be having with our MAB products. I understand , and hera your problems. Please!!! Bring your MAB cans with the information that is stamped on the lids of the cans. We have the ability to address any issues with any product complaints. I have not been told by any of my customers of any issues with our products. You guys are the reason why MAB was and is so successful in the business. I am not here to say who's paint is better. I will say this! If you have a MAB manufactured product that you think is not doing its job, please bring it to the attention to the store manager. If you all have any questions, call Jim Walls at MAB paints at 1800-MAB-1899. Or you can call me at (215) 677-4500. I run a MAB store in Philadelphia, and would be glad to assist any of your concerns. Thank you for your patronage...

Joe N-MAB paints:thumbsup:


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

WisePainter said:


> I wouldn't put it on my dog.


I put some on my ugly bits. My dog still wouldn't lick em.


----------



## tkle (Apr 15, 2006)

mr paint philly said:


> Attention all painters!! I am a MAB paint manager in Philadelphia, PA. I have read all your posts about issues you may be having with our MAB products. I understand , and hera your problems. Please!!! Bring your MAB cans with the information that is stamped on the lids of the cans. We have the ability to address any issues with any product complaints. I have not been told by any of my customers of any issues with our products. You guys are the reason why MAB was and is so successful in the business. I am not here to say who's paint is better. I will say this! If you have a MAB manufactured product that you think is not doing its job, please bring it to the attention to the store manager. If you all have any questions, call Jim Walls at MAB paints at 1800-MAB-1899. Or you can call me at (215) 677-4500. I run a MAB store in Philadelphia, and would be glad to assist any of your concerns. Thank you for your patronage...
> 
> Joe N-MAB paints:thumbsup:


If nothing else, it sounds like they have some good managers.
The problem with returning materials is it can easily eat up half of my day not to mention if I have a crew sitting, waiting...getting paid. On top of it all late starts suck. You lose momentum. At least I got the money back on my paint or I've exchanged it for something equally as crappy. Pay the crew for a half day of cleaning out the truck and send them home without pay for the other four. The only person who made out for the day would be the supplier.
I've never used your paint, so I won't comment on it. I also wouldn't take the chance on buying it. It's just too darn expensive, well beyond the cost of the paint. Good managers are a blessing. Maybe BM's hiring.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

One thing I've noticed about paints from box stores is that it isnt rotated. If paint splashes on the lids and it sits for who knows how long it solidifies. Then into the shaker where it gets disbursed with the rest. Anymore, anything and everything gets poured through a strainer.


----------



## jmda (Apr 3, 2008)

One of the BM stores I frequent just stopped carrying MAB as a second line. So I got some for some different jobs for various reasons.

Not very impressed.


----------



## Oakstone (Feb 13, 2010)

*Mab*

I have been using MAB for over ten years. They have a line of "contractor slop" but you can step it up a bit for residential repaints. Their Lustre Lite is great! No complaints from customers about touch up or washing. However I am getting a lot of slop out of the buckets. Notice they don't stamp the lids with dates anymore? Hopefully SW keeps their hands off of my MAB. SW has to be my least favorite brand but they are open on Sundays in a pinch so I don't have to go anywhere near BEHR. Their slogan should be "guaranteed to sag on your ass". For trim I use Duron Ultra Deluxe which usually sets up like plastic in one coat but I have noticed Duron has a good bit of crap in their buckets.


----------



## Painter's Edge (Feb 21, 2010)

*MAB vs SW*

I used MAB Rich Lux Flat for the first time in many many years last week. I normally use Duron Ultra Deluxe Flat. These walls are new construction repaints prior to homeowners moving in at Toll Brothers community.

I was very impressed with the MAB Rich Lux Flat. With the Duron, especilaly after the Sherwin Williams buyout, I always had to do two coats on midtones. and it always spattered. Rich Lux covered in one coat and a slight touch up afterward with no spatter on the baseboard.

I always had to either tape the baseboard or do touch up to it after rolling Duron Ultra Deluxe. In a house that normally took me 10 man days to finish, I completed the job in 5. 

MAB is a bit more expenisve than the Duron, but after using it I'm a convert. Duron has alos gone downhill after the SW takeover. I can't tell you how many times I've bought additional gallons on the same job and the paint was off and I had to redo complete rooms.

The mismatched tints, not coincidentally, came exactly after the SW buyout.


----------

